# Muzzle Training?



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

On facebook, I recently ran across the idea of muzzle training your dog, so that they accept the muzzle, and know how to calmly take it off and put it on. Not to be used as a punishment, but kind of as a sort of insurance that if your dog ever became injured, they would be able to get the help they needed, because if somebody tried to muzzle them, they would know the process, and it wouldn't put the dog through any addition stress.

I actually think this is a good idea, especially with our breed, because if anybody ever came across a hurt GSD, or let's say you take your dog to tehe breeder, and it's a GSD and a lab, people are going to want to muzzle the GSD.

I was just wondering if anybody does this?


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Yup. I never have a _need_ for a muzzle, but I think it's good to have your dog conditioned to it should some unforeseen situation arise.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

all of my gsd have readily accepted muzzles (different styles) w/o any special conditioning. I've also never been asked or needed to muzzle them at vets so it's one of those things that sounds good but hasn't been on my radar. I don't like making everything into a "thing".


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I muzzle my dogs for vetting and grooming when necessary...They know they need to 'not' fight it so the procedure goes that much faster. 
I have a nylon one, not a basket muzzle, so the time wearing it is limited so the dog doesn't overheat. 
When Karlo was at MSU for two weeks he was muzzled for all medical procedures. He was conditioned to wearing one before he became ill, so at least that wasn't stressful. 
I keep one in my van for emergencies~should have two as two dogs travel with me.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That's funny, because I just posted a video on FB last weekend of me training Halo to accept a muzzle! 






We tried lure racing a year ago and she loved it, but the dogs need to wear a muzzle, so I finally bought one. We just did singles and practice runs so they let me get away with not muzzling her, but I think the rules have been changed so if we do it again she will have to wear one.

This was day one of working with her, and it's not the best quality since I was by myself and trying to hold the muzzle and my cell phone at the same time. I'll probably have my husband help when I take the next step of buckling it on her.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep aggressive dog rehab. I used one like this for walks in cool weather in public for awhile, at home when we had company, for awhile, the first couple of trips to the vet office and to help with him instigating pack fights in the home.

Without using one, I would have been very uneasy working him through his "issues" with uh "everyone" save for me my wife and Struddell (White Boxer.)

It was one of these:
Coastal Best Fit Adjustable Mesh Dog Muzzle Size: 7 XL - GotPetSupplies.com

It was all "I" needed* but it is not a secure muzzle*, if a dog is given an opportunity, he can flip that type off with a paw. With "me" he was never given that opportunity. It was back up for the unexpected but I took point, and kept people out of his face. I used it for awhile because you know .. crap happens.

I had no Idea what "muzzle conditioning was at the time. He had no handler aggression in any case. So I bought it and put it on him and that was the end of it.

He's not worn it in years but "muzzles" came up in an offline discussion. So I grabbed it, showed it to him and put it on Rocky. He was like "whatever" ...Daddy does nutty stuff at times." It was no big deal to him ...still.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

But today I would most likely do something like this with an unknown dog: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOqf3NvUh5g

And for a more "difficult case" see here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_OcF1wbmnU


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

Baskerville Ultra Dog Muzzle

This is the one that I have had recommended to me to start with, since the dog is most likely to easily use it since they can still eat and drink out of it. We are probably going to wait until Bruce is a little bigger (no point in buying 5 different muzzles for one dog) but I do plan on doing this.

@Chip - I love that video, that is kind of how the person described it to me to start, but it helps so much seeing it in action.

Bruce has no problem sticking his head into my boots, so hopefully a muzzle will be same.


----------

